

ExtraKey – Secondary Input Device using NodeJS and Tablet/Smartphone - elisk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tDu_HOdio8

======
jodrellblank
Video summary: Launches ExtraKey on a Windows 7 PC which appears to run a web
server, browses to it on an iPad, gets a web page with a button. Presses the
button on the web page and shows it triggering the PC's Start Menu.

Edits ExtraKey a bit, reloads the page, gets buttons to control audio
volume/mute and demonstrates those working as well.

~~~
elisk
Sweet, thanks for the summary :)

The link to the repository:
[https://github.com/elis/extrakey](https://github.com/elis/extrakey)

